# Strange sensation in my toes



## Dizzydi

While away at the weekend my toes on my right foot were bugging me. At first I thought I had a hair trapped / wrapped around my toes which might sound strange in it self, but I do have long hair and it gets everywhere.

Anyhow, kept looking at my foot and nothing there. It feels like something is pulling my toes and a bit tingly. 

Anyone else experienced this sensation ? 

I wondered if I could have trapped a nerve. Did that in my leg 3 years ago and it made the bottom of my foot and toes feel numb. But this does not quite feel the same.


----------



## Steff

Di is it the foot you hurt the other week when you hurt your toe?


----------



## Caroline

have you been sitting or standing awkwardly?


----------



## Dizzydi

Its my other foot and it has been going on since weekend - think it started Saturday.

My toes just feel incredibly weird


----------



## Blythespirit

I was going to ask the same question as Steff....is it the same foot you hurt recently? XXXXX


----------



## Copepod

Dizzy - sounds like the sort of thing you should consult a GP about. Hope it's nothing of any concern, though.


----------



## harvey

I had a similar thing 2 months ago. It felt like my sock had rucked up inside my shoe and was pushing on my toe, diagonally from inside top to outside middle but on taking my shoe off there was nothing..... I hadn't lost all feeling in that area but it was numb and very odd feeling.

It didn't ease off after a week so I went to my GP. He tested my nerve function and came to the conclusion that as it was on the outside section of my toe that it was a bruised nerve. He said it should slowly improve over 6 weeks. It did, it took all those 6 weeks tho! but is now normal.

I felt a bit embarrassed about wasting his time but as he said
"If in doubt, get it checked out."


----------



## Dizzydi

harvey said:


> I had a similar thing 2 months ago. It felt like my sock had rucked up inside my shoe and was pushing on my toe, diagonally from inside top to outside middle but on taking my shoe off there was nothing..... I hadn't lost all feeling in that area but it was numb and very odd feeling.
> 
> It didn't ease off after a week so I went to my GP. He tested my nerve function and came to the conclusion that as it was on the outside section of my toe that it was a bruised nerve. He said it should slowly improve over 6 weeks. It did, it took all those 6 weeks tho! but is now normal.
> 
> I felt a bit embarrassed about wasting his time but as he said
> "If in doubt, get it checked out."



Thats exactly how my toes feel. Very weird bizare sensation. Feels slightly different from last trapped nerve I had, which was on side of my leg, but made the bottom of my foot numb. 

Will get it checked out tho, need to make an appointment to see gp soon


----------

